
PilBox – Android Apps in PicoLisp - tankfeeder
https://www.mail-archive.com/picolisp@software-lab.de/msg07658.html
======
MycroftJones
Very nice work. I wonder if PilBox exposes the JAVA API to picoLISP the way
Clojure does?

~~~
tankfeeder
[https://picolisp.com/wiki/?ersatzreflection](https://picolisp.com/wiki/?ersatzreflection)

------
kwhitefoot
Play Store tells me it is incompatible with my Lenovo A7600-F tablet running
Android 4.4.2.

:-(

~~~
mega-tux
Right. From
[https://picolisp.com/wiki/?PilBox](https://picolisp.com/wiki/?PilBox)

> Note: PilBox needs Android >= 5.0 on a device with an Arm64 CPU!

